# zucchini?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I would dispose of mine at this size (Batt Sized) but since my Son brought them to me--I need to ask--are they good for anything?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Well,besides scrapeing out the part where the seeds are ,then stuff with anything and bake. Or grate the part without seeds and fry/caserole or make bread. I also chunk and freeze for a big pot of dog food. The zuchini sucks up flavor and adds low calorie bulk.


----------



## northergardener (Dec 12, 2007)

I feed them to the chickens.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Google "mock apple pie".

Wade


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bat sized zucchini are wonderful!

I grate up the smooth white flesh and I make zucchini cake or zucchini bread with them! There are a lot of recipes on-line and so I never bothered to record one.

My parents let them get that big on purpose, as they store well in a cool place.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I made zucchini relish for the first time this year, it's been a hit. Tastes a lot like a bread and butter pickle. Not so sickly sweet as the store bought sweet pickle relish. 

http://nchfp.uga.edu/how/can_06/summer_squash_relish.html


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I second the relish, mock apple pie and grated relish for zuke bread and for freezing for future zuke breads. Or cut them open length wise and give them to the chickens, they love them like that


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Relish,bread,muffins,fritters, zero carb pizza dough


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

You can make zucchini soup. Just scoop out the seeds (feed them to the chickens). I don't use potato flakes as called for in the recipe. I add in some extra potatoes. I just made a double batch and froze in jars for lunches. 

http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/1306...ch result&referringContentType=search results


----------



## newlifeforus (Mar 11, 2012)

I never have enough Zucc. regardless of the size of them. Actually I usually let them get bigger so I have more 
Relish as was mentioned, cinnamon pickles instead of from cucumbers, we use them for pizza boats, as a reg. veggie steamed with a bit of butter, salt and pepper.
Or you can do steamed then butter and a bit of brown sugar.
grated and frozen for baking
dehydrated and later tossed into soups or casseroles,
fake pineapple........... so many things I just cant have enough of zucc.


----------



## newlifeforus (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh I almost forgot, corn/zucc fitters!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I love making bread and butter pickles from them, relish, grated for chocolate zucchini cake and bread, dipped in batter and fried, etc etc. Love the big zuc's


----------

